# تقسيم التروس أو المشغولات باستخدام الرؤؤس العادية



## saaddd (13 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الرؤؤس المقسمة نوعان العادي والمسطح 
العادي 40 دورة والمسطح 90 دورة أو 120 دورة 
أي تدور اليد المقسمة 40 دورة لتدور المشغولة أو المسنن (الترس ) دورة 
كاملة 
لإنجاز هذه المهمة نقوم بتقسيم دورات الرأس على عدد الأسنان ولكن تقسيم بنتيجة كسر مركب 
فمثلاً نريد تفريز مسنن 6 أسنان 
دورات الرأس المقسم 40 تقسيم 6 أسنان التقسيم العادي 6.6666666666666
أما التقسيم بنتيجة كسر مركب 6/4 6 أي تكون الحركة بين السن والآخر 
6 دورات وأربع ثقوب من صينية عدد ثقوبها 6 ثقوب طبعاً الصينية بهذا العدد 
غير موجودة فنبحث عن صينية عدد ثقوبها من مضاعفات العدد 6 ليكن مثلاً 24
ثقب .
للمحافظة على نسبة الكسر6/4 نضرب البسط والمقام بالعدد نفسه وهنا 3 
فيكون الناتج 24/18 6 6 دورات و18 ثقب من صينية عدد ثقوبها 
24 ثقب ملاحظة لتبسيط فكرة الكسر المركب 40 تقسيم 6 = 6 
6*6 = 36 عادة في التقسيم العادي نضع فاصلة بعد الناتج 6 ونضع صفر أمام الباقي 4 
أما في الكسر المركب فنتوقف حيث وقف التقسيم وبقي معنا عدد أقل من 6 وهو في المثال 4 
ويكون الناتج 6/4/ 6
إذا كان العدد أكبر من 40 نختصر الكر اختصار مثلاً 40 تقسيم 50 سن = 5/4 
4ثقوب من صينية عدد ثقوبها 5 طبعاً لا يوجد صينية عدد ثقوبها 5 فنبحث في الصواني 
عن مضاعفات 5 ونضرب البسط بنفس الرقم مثلاً عندنا صينية عدد ثقوبها 30 ثقب أي 
5 مضروبة ب 6 فنضرب ال 4 بنفس الرقم فيكون الناتج 30/25 هذا الخط / يعني خط الكسر 
أما إذا كان عدداً أولياً لا يقبل القسمة على إلا على نفسه فيبقى الكسر على حاله
مثل 53 سن 53/40 الحركة بين السن والآخر 40 ثقب من صينية عدد ثقوبها 53 ثقب حصراً

وإلا اضطررنا للتقسيم التفاضلي وسأورده فيما بعد إنشاء الله 
باستعمال الحاسبة العلمية نضغط 40 ثم زر يقسم كسراً مركباً عليه إشارة a b/c
ثم عدد الأسنان فيخر الناتج كسراً مركباً بأدنى قيمة 
وبالنسبة لبرنامج الإكسيل نضع عدد الأسنان في خلية ودورات الرأس في خلية أخرى 
وفي خلية ثالثة ننجز علاقة التقسيم ثم نقوم بتنسيق الخلية الناتج تنسيق كسور مركبه 




















40/89 ​


89​


40/67 ​


67​


48//54​


45​


1 17/23 ​


23​


40 ​


1​


24//54​


90​


20//34​


68​


20/23 ​


46​


1 44/66​


24​


20 ​


2​


40/91 ​


91​


40/69 ​


69​


40/47 ​


47​


1 18/30​


25​


3 13/39​


3​


10/23 ​


92​


24//42​


70​


35//42​


48​


1 21/39​


26​


10 ​


4​


40/93 ​


93​


40/71 ​


71​


40/49 ​


49​


1 13/27 ​


27​


8 ​


5​


20/47 ​


94​


30//54​


72​


24//30​


50​


1 18/42​


28​


6 44/66​


6​


16//38​


95​


40/73 ​


73​


40/51 ​


51​


1 22/58​


29​


5 30/42​


7​


10//24​


96​


20/37 ​


74​


30//39​


52​


1 22/66​


30​


5 ​


8​


40/97 ​


97​


16//30​


75​


40/53 ​


53​


1 9/31 ​


31​


4 24/54​


9​


20/49 ​


98​


20//38​


76​


40//54​


54​


1 1/4 ​


32​


4 ​


10​


40/99 ​


99​


40/77 ​


77​


48//66​


55​


1 14/66​


33​


3 42/66​


11​


12//30​


100​


20/39 ​


78​


30//42​


56​


1 6/34​


34​


3 22/66​


12​


40/101​


101​


40/79 ​


79​


40/57 ​


57​


1 6/42​


35​


3 3/39​


13​


20/51 ​


102​


1/2 ​


80​


20/29 ​


58​


1 6/54​


36​


2 18/21​


14​


40/103​


103​


40/81 ​


81​


40/59 ​


59​


1 3/37 ​


37​


2 44/66​


15​


15//39​


104​


20/41 ​


82​


44//66​


60​


1 2/38​


38​


2 1/2 ​


16​


16//42​


105​


40/83 ​


83​


40/61 ​


61​


1 1/39 ​


39​


2 12/34​


17​


20/53 ​


106​


20//42​


84​


20/31 ​


62​


1 ​


40​


2 12/54​


18​


40/107​


107​


16//34​


85​


40/63 ​


63​


40/41 ​


41​


2 4/38​


19​


20//54​


108​


20/43 ​


86​


15//24​


64​


40//42​


42​


2 ​


20​


40/109​


109​


40/87 ​


87​


24//39​


65​


40/43 ​


43​


1 38/42​


21​


24//66​


110​


30//66​


88​


20/33 ​


66​


60//66​


44​


1 54/66​


22​


----------



## كرار محمود (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك ونتمني لك المزيد من التوفيق​


----------

